# Oconee - Airboat?



## GA Carpkiller (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw an airboat on Oconee last night - was that someone from the board?  How did you make out?


----------



## SULLI (Apr 27, 2011)

Where at


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that was a buddy of mine who was out with a group called Trophy Quest. I just saw the pics on FB and it looks like they had some luck. I don't know if my buddy is here on the board yet.


----------



## S Adams (Apr 27, 2011)

That would be Greg cambell maybe?


----------

